# Scuba Shop In Dubai



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Morning everyone.

Can anyone tell me where are the scuba shops here in Dubai? I've found one on the SZR that sells all sorts of watersports gear from fins to boats (the name escapes me) are there any others?


Kevin


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

PM Ogri (moderator). You will find his name in the moderator list on the main dubai page down in the list of moderators.


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Southak said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Can anyone tell me where are the scuba shops here in Dubai? I've found one on the SZR that sells all sorts of watersports gear from fins to boats (the name escapes me) are there any others?
> 
> ...


Where's this place in SZR you're referring to?

Main shops available are:
Al Boom - Al Wasl Rd (also branch in MOE)
Pavilion Dive Centre - JBH
Scuba Dubai - Al Barsha (towards Al Khail Rod)

You should be able to find everything you need from the above, unless you're after a particular brand/item.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Only place I can think of on SZR is Al Masood Marine


Go Sports in Mall of Emirates sells some scuba equipment - Mainly Cressi ( supplied by Al Boom)

Al Boom Diving - either on Al Wasl Road or Jebel Ali resort - Most makes (Al Wasl Road is the bigger)

Pavillion Dive Centre - Jumeirah Beach Hotel (Mainly Scubapro equipment)

Atlantis Dive Centre - Atlantis Hotel near the car park (Mainly Scubapro and Dive Rite)

Scuba Dubai - Near junction of Al Khail Road & Umm Sequeim Road - Largest stockists in Dubai, but also one of the more expensive.

Gulf Marine in Abu Dhabi - Mainly Beauchat but also stockists of all PADI materials (they charge top dollar for PADI materials though. Better buying through a dive centre)

On-line options - www.scubauae.com

What in particular are you after?


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

I think it was Al Masood Marine. They had a load of Mares stuff. I was after trying on some of the Beauchat stuff as it came recommended to me. 

I am heading to the dive school at the Sheraton tomorrow if I find anything else as a result of my exploring I'll pop it up on here.



Kevin.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Personally, that wouldn't be my first choice


----------

